# .22 Pistol Recommendation



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

My wife started shooting with me this year and really likes shooting my .17HMR and .22 Mag rifles. I would like to get her into shooting a pistol and have decided on a .22. The reason for a .22 is because it would not intemidate her (most important reason), they are cheap to shoot, and I would like to get into sillouete shooting which only permits .22 pistols (at the club I am a member of).

What pistols would you suggest. I have looked into the S&W 22A, Walther P22, Beretta U22 Neos.

I would like to spend $250 or less which kind of rules out the P22. Does anyone have any other suggestions to look at or even any hands-on experience with any of the above?

NOTE: This is in no way a home defense or CCW gun. Just a fun, cheap gun to shoot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

With your price range you have ruled out most good ones....ruger competition target slab side....would be a real good choice...but around 430.00.....I have S&W model 41's but thats in no way in your price range,also the ruger I mentioned. and High Standard!!
I would suggest looking for used ones that may fit in your price range.Don't be in a hurry...... there are deals out there if you are persistant


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I have a S&W 22a and it is a very accurate pistol for the money. It shoots as well or better than my Ruger mark 2 bull barrel.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a browning buckmark. It shoots very well.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ruger MKIII will be around $250.00


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with the Ruger as well even if you had to ad a couple bucks to your limit, I have had one for better than 20yrs and love it.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

same here...my first pistol was a ruger mark II with a bull barrel....its all I use for squirrel hunting these last few years....add an aimpoint dot, and its dead accurate.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good luck with your search!!!

I hate to say.... I just picked up a walther p22 for 250.00 with some extras.....off of craigs list tonight....got to be quick before they get flagged!!!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have had mine for a few years now and love it.I did have some jam ups with the bulk ammo. I keep it clean and shoot MINI MAG'S and VELOCITOR'S made by cci cost alittle more but it's worth it to me.
Angler ss


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

RUGER if ya want a GREAT shooting pistol.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have a Ruger mark II and agree 100% that it is a great gun.I just like the size and shape of the p22 more like a standard semi auto. The Ruger mark II has a different look and feel. 
Angler ss


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Currently have a High Standard Sport King. Just picked up a 22 conversion for my Kimber after shooting a friends. Very nice.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. A guy from work has the S&W that I was originally looking at and he said it is a fantastic shooter. Hes going to let me take it out a couple times to try it out. Another buddy has a P22 thats going to do the same. The wife doesn't like the looks of the Ruger so that one is out. I've picked up quite a few guns this year so I have to please her to get this one if you know what i'm saying.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

I bought a berreta neos .22lr earlier this spring to do the same thing--teach my wife and daughter how to shoot --it's easy to disassemble and clean and shoots straight--we all love it--Found one at Jaqua's in Findlay for well under $250.00


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ruger 22/45 bull barrel 4 power scope !# killer
also have ruger mark II thats dead on bought it new in the mid 80's
mrtwister


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Browning buckmark camper. They've been around forever and all shoot great.


http://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss314/missingND/DSCF1404.jpg


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Another vote for Ruger! I own 3 of them for the price they r hard to beat


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had multiple P22's (I think 3 of them) and multiple Ruger MK II's and/or Mark III's over the years. 

I will take the MK II or MK III. The P22's are much lighter, but the original poster said he was looking for something for his wife to shoot. I think the Ruger fits the bill here. Please, please, please do some (lots) of research on that S&W 22A before you buy it, same thing with the Beretta U22.

Good luck, I hope she enjoys whatever you get her.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> I have had mine for a few years now and love it.I did have some jam ups with the bulk ammo. I keep it clean and shoot MINI MAG'S and VELOCITOR'S made by cci cost alittle more but it's worth it to me.
> Angler ss


I've found the very same thing with every P22 I've had. I've not had the same problem out of any of MK II's or III's that I can recall. 

In fact, we just got my dads Colt M4 Tactical Carbine (AR15 style but in 22 LR) out of the box last week. It would jam with every Remmington Tunderbolt, Yellow JAcket, Golden BUllet, etc... I'd put the same rounds though my RUger MK III and it handeled them as fast as I could pull the trigger.


----------



## CptOrdnance (Jun 5, 2009)

Ruger MK II used or MK III if new. It is *made in the USA *and is dead on acurate out of the box. It is very easy to use and clean. If you go with another, you'll always wonder what you missed.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy, I almost forgot about a 22 that I have and is close to the amount you want to spend. It's a Taurus (forgot model #... perhaps 85?) revolver with a 4 or 5 inch barrell. Very fun gun to shoot and dead on. I think new they are aroudn $300, but again it's a revolver. I beleive it's a 9 shot cylinder.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

My mom has a Sig Sauer Mosquito that is very well built and a lot of fun to shoot. Not sure on the price but I'm sure its at least pretty close to your price range.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd put my Buckmark up against any standard pistol any day.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A s&w model 422 might be in your price range and isn't a bad little 22.

This ones on gun broker to give an idea of the look

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=135182625

.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. I took the wife a few places last week and she kind of liked the P22 so I think i'm going to save up a little more and get one of those for her.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

CptOrdnance said:


> Ruger MK II used or MK III if new. It is *made in the USA *and is dead on acurate out of the box. It is very easy to use and clean. If you go with another, you'll always wonder what you missed.


I borrowed a Ruger MK I and loved it but the guy wouldnt part with it so I bought a New MKIII and ran maybe 1500 rounds through it and the sights walked right off the gun---realingned them and loctited them and after the 4th box of minimags, it did the same . I sent it back to Ruger and it came back with the same results. As far as I'm concerned its not right and probably wont be unless I buy some aftermarket sights and fix it myself. I'm not impressed at all with the MKIII and Ruger's customer service.


----------

